# Hello Other Markes folks!



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi there,

After my recent complaints to Audi CS and getting no satisfying response I decided to show Audi the fingers and rush to a BMW dealership. Ordered today a Z4 3.0si Coupe Sport that should be delivered in the first week of September.

The spec I got is quite comprehensive (on top of the impressive list of standard equipment in the car):

- Comfort Pack
- Electricaly Folding Ext. Mirrors
- Auto Dim Int + Ext Mirrors
- Heated seats
- Xenon Headlamps
- Cruise Control
- SatNav Professional
- Bluetooth phone prep
- Hi-Fi Sys Pro DSP

On top of that I got them to fit a dealer-fitted iPod connection in the glovebox that allows you to control the iPod from the satnav display (pretty much like in the TT).

The TT is up for sale now (didn't want to do part exchange because they didn't offer me what I think is a good price).

I test drove the car today and was quite impressive with its handling. It is very good through corners. Can't wait to get it to a race track.

I'm now aprehensive that I've got driving holidays booked for the second week of September and would like to have the car for it, but I'm sure everything will be fine.

For the guys here that have got Z4s, how do you find living with them?


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Good luck, I had similar thoughts. The Z4 coupe will certainly be a more rare sight on the road.

Was the trade-in offer an insult or almost reasonable?


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

ezzie said:


> Good luck, I had similar thoughts. The Z4 coupe will certainly be a more rare sight on the road.
> 
> Was the trade-in offer an insult or almost reasonable?


TBH, the guys at HR Owen Chiswick BMW called West London Audi in front of me and got a quote from them on what they would pay in such a car. Basically their offer is 29% lower than the invoice price for the car. It's not horrible for a normal 7 months old car with 10500 miles on the clock, but I think the TT can fetch a better price in the private market.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

tehdarkstar said:


> ezzie said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck, I had similar thoughts. The Z4 coupe will certainly be a more rare sight on the road.
> ...


The problem with selling a Â£25k or so car in the private market finding a buyer without a trade-in and ready cash. Of course a private buyer can always arrange their own finance but these generally are few and far between.

A private buyer with ready cash is going to bargain hard. :wink:


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Seems they don't account for the high spec overly. Good plan to sell privately, hopefully will go before the z4c arrives and if not, at least have a trade-in offer for the September change which though not generous , at least less hassle.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

ratty said:


> tehdarkstar said:
> 
> 
> > ezzie said:
> ...


Very good points there. TBH, I've found a company http://www.webuyanycar.com that offered me Â£300 above the trade in price, so may resort to them if I can't sell it privately. We shall see...


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

That's a very impressive spec mate. What colour did you order? Have you kept the standard alloys?

You'll find living with it OK, although the runflats are a bit much at times, with 40/35 profile tyres and M sport suspension too.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> That's a very impressive spec mate. What colour did you order? Have you kept the standard alloys?
> 
> You'll find living with it OK, although the runflats are a bit much at times, with 40/35 profile tyres and M sport suspension too.


I went for pearl black with red leathe, quite a contrast from the dark blue/beige combination in my TT... 

I have asked several times my dealer and he reassured me that I can just replace the run-flats with normal tyres and there aren't any suspension changes to make, so that will be a definite. As I intend to do trackdays in this car the runflats are a big NO NO.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Yep, a lot of people have fitted Michelin PS2s or Goodyear Eagle F1s to their cars, like you say no problems, but you'll then need to get the compressor and goo from the Z4M (called "M Mobility kit") in case of a flat.

PM Sp3ctre on "the other place" because he did the change only a few weeks ago.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Good choice and great spec.

Re: the runflats I always found them fine and comfy on my previous Z (2.5 roadster), but I did lower my previous car (the TT) and put 18's on so the ride was always pretty painful! So the Z seemed extremely comfortable.

I know a lot of Z owners who have swapped to non RFT's and are happy with what they've done.

As for living with the car (obviously can only comment on mine, which is an M), the only thing I can think of that may bother you is with it just being 2 seats. but obviously you know that and will have thought about that anyway.

As a daily driver the car is fantastic. I adore mine - its a beast, and I think the coupe is gorgeous. I drove a 3.0 after the M and I was pleasantly surprised just how good the 3.0 felt. Excellent acceleration and very rigid.

Shame you've decided to chop in the TT so early but definitely a good choice in the replacement - they're still rather rare at present (I've still not seen a coupe on the road since I ordered mine in November 06)

Good luck


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

tehdarkstar said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > tehdarkstar said:
> ...


Speak to Kam from the finance company which is a forum advertiser here.

www.mhcfinance.co.uk

As he offers good finance on 2nd hand cars, and may know someone who wants to buy... but worth punting his name to a potential purchaser, as he does excellent Balance Repayments schemes, even on 2nd hand cars, which would sweeten the deal for them somewhat.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

tehdarkstar said:


> TBH, the guys at HR Owen Chiswick BMW called West London Audi in front of me and got a quote from them on what they would pay in such a car. Basically their offer is 29% lower than the invoice price for the car.


This is Audi trying to artificially boost residual TT values. MINI dealers are very good at this too. If a rival marques dealer phones to ask for an underwritten valuation on a car they will deliberately undervalue it. They are hoping that this makes the deal on the new car look bad with the intent of keeping you in an Audi and, more importantly, keeping used TTs in the Audi system. They will try to do this by offering a good deal on a new Audi.

Either that or there are lots of used TTs in the market and values look like they`ll take a hiding........


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

The only thing i didn't like the z4 is the firm suspension. With sports suspension and the 18" wheels it was very bouncy on the UK roads.

But suppose it will all come in handy on the track. Mine had the sports button which sharpenend the throttle response and firmed the suspension and steering.

Only point though about giving Audi CS the boot aren't you buying an R8 as well??? But don't worry been there done that as well!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

had been reading about the z4's, especially on evo online magazine place.

they had a long term test on a z4 3.0 roadster, which i guess it similar. 
most of the right up was the firm and sometimes edgy balance of suspension and run flats. the editor had changed the run flats, but still didn't help.

although if bmw released it, i'm sure it's not as bad as the write ups.

i still fancy one for sure


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

senwar said:


> Good choice and great spec.
> 
> Re: the runflats I always found them fine and comfy on my previous Z (2.5 roadster), but I did lower my previous car (the TT) and put 18's on so the ride was always pretty painful! So the Z seemed extremely comfortable.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments mate.

Well, I love my TT to bits and now that it is remapped it is a really fast car. I mean, the other day a guy in a Boxter S tried to had a go at me, but his normally aspirated engine can't match the torque I'm getting from my turbo'd one. That said, I need more from my dealership than only servicing and coffee. I need them to advice me on what to do if the car is not working for what I want to use it. I bought a fast car to drive fast where I can do it, ie race tracks. If the brakes don't last, then I would hope they would give me some advice. After calling three main dealers I just feel lost and left alone, having to resort to tuners, which I don't particularly like.

As for the ride in the Z4, I didn't find it too bad, maybe because the roads we used for the test drive (mainly small roads in Wimbledon) were not bad, but I have friends who own BMWs and they all said that replacing the runflats with normal tyres change the handling of the car, so I will do it.

I'm still having second thoughts in a Z4M coupe, but I'm not sure about depreciation and also whereas Evo awarded 5 stars to the Z4 3.0si saying its balance was nearly Caterham-like, it gave 4.5 stars to the Z4M saying that the front end seems disconnected from the back through corners and the turn in is not as good. I have to say that I was impressed by how quick you can turn the Z4 3.0si in without understeering and that's what won me over: the balance.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

jampott said:


> Speak to Kam from the finance company which is a forum advertiser here.
> 
> www.mhcfinance.co.uk
> 
> As he offers good finance on 2nd hand cars, and may know someone who wants to buy... but worth punting his name to a potential purchaser, as he does excellent Balance Repayments schemes, even on 2nd hand cars, which would sweeten the deal for them somewhat.


Thanks mate, I will definitely give them a ring.



Wolfsburger said:


> This is Audi trying to artificially boost residual TT values. MINI dealers are very good at this too. If a rival marques dealer phones to ask for an underwritten valuation on a car they will deliberately undervalue it. They are hoping that this makes the deal on the new car look bad with the intent of keeping you in an Audi and, more importantly, keeping used TTs in the Audi system. They will try to do this by offering a good deal on a new Audi.
> 
> Either that or there are lots of used TTs in the market and values look like they`ll take a hiding........


I think the second-hand value of the TT is not as big as we were all expecting. Although there are still waiting lists, I think a lot of people will prefer to order a new one to their spec. Also, highly specced cars like mine are the most hit by depreciation. I will have to see what I can get on it, but I'm already counting on the worse. Ah, BTW, BMW would get the car from me and hand it over to West London Audi, as they can't sell used Audis in their dealerships.



sandhua1978 said:


> Only point though about giving Audi CS the boot aren't you buying an R8 as well??? But don't worry been there done that as well!


I have the R8 on order indeed and I haven't decided what I will do with it. I don't want to haste, cancel the order and then regret it down the line and have to go back in the waiting list, so I will leave it there until I get the letter saying that I have to confirm my spec. At that point I will decide wether to go through or not. Also, I don't expect to have the same problems with the R8, as I expect the standard car to be extremely good for race tracks without needing any mods.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Everyone on this forum has a R8 on order, if you cancel it, you can take someone else his car. Because i think a lot of people will cancel the car if the time is there....hahaha !

Stil laughing abouth the guy with the M6 and the aston martin and the ordered R8, and the Lamborgine Gallardo, etc etc... How was this members name, i forgot?
On the forum's everyone is rockefeller, till they start posting pic's from their car in front of their house.

LOL, i love the humor on this forum.


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

I've just sold my TT for exactly the same reasons, poor customer care from dealers and Audi UK. Sold mine privately and lost appox. Â£400 on the list price i paid in Oct 2006, so well happy, took 2 weeks on autotrader to sell  From my experience i do not think anybody would have a problem selling the Mk2 TT privately with little loss.

I've also got a BMW on order due early to mid August, a 335i Coupe M Sport, the engine, performance and handling is sublime


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

tehdarkstar said:


> ...I bought a fast car to drive fast where I can do it, ie race tracks. If the brakes don't last, then I would hope they would give me some advice. After calling three main dealers I just feel lost and left alone, having to resort to tuners, which I don't particularly like.


I'm curious what BMW would say if asked the same question? The brakes on most BMW's don't stand up well on track. I know BMW offer the option of Pagid brake pads on M3's. Not sure about other models. On CSL's the Pagids squeal badly, which many owners find a problem for day to day use. Would be worth finding out more about this if you are selling the TT for the reasons outlined above - you could find yourself in the same boat with a BMW - i.e. no solution other than to resort to tuners.

What about a Boxster or Cayman? Their brakes always seem to hold up very well on track? Otherwise keep the TT and get a cheap track day car with what you saved from not changing the TT.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> Everyone on this forum has a R8 on order, if you cancel it, you can take someone else his car. Because i think a lot of people will cancel the car if the time is there....hahaha !
> 
> Stil laughing abouth the guy with the M6 and the aston martin and the ordered R8, and the Lamborgine Gallardo, etc etc... How was this members name, i forgot?
> On the forum's everyone is rockefeller, till they start posting pic's from their car in front of their house.
> ...


Happily show you the freebies I've had from Audi for waiting patiently, or shots from the R8 track day I'm doing next week, if you like. :lol:

You're such a doubter(*), Rebel.

(*) = complete bellend


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

PhilJ said:


> tehdarkstar said:
> 
> 
> > ...I bought a fast car to drive fast where I can do it, ie race tracks. If the brakes don't last, then I would hope they would give me some advice. After calling three main dealers I just feel lost and left alone, having to resort to tuners, which I don't particularly like.
> ...


I did ask the same questions and they said they would be able to fit the brakes from the Z4M or the M3 as they should fit without problems. They also recommended a tuner that they work with and said that any modifications I do won't affect the warranty on the rest of the car. In general they seem to be more aware of the needs of people that want to use their cars in the track.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Doh - just saw your post on the Z4 forum :roll:

Good choice and nice spec too 

My only complaint so far is the ride on the roads around here. They are shite to be honest but you do feel every bump. Get outside of Surrey onto decent roads and its fine. I've got the 18's + M sport suspension so not suprising.

Just watch the long bonnet and the low front spolier. Got used to it now but our works car park has a few Z4 shaped furrows in the bark in the flowerbeds 

Cheers

James


----------

